# Dog drank tank water?



## summnd (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm using 2 empty 10 gallons to test different water/cycling options and try a planted aquarium..Well I left the 'test' tanks on the floor without lids & my dog drank out of them. A lot. In one tank is API tap water conditioner. In the other is Nutrafin cycle. Should I worry about anything or lookout for anything?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm sure they will be fine. I've heard of aquarium water conditioner being suggested for use in human drinking water while our city had really high chloramine levels, so I doubt it will harm your dog.


----------



## MyRedBetta (Oct 19, 2013)

He'll be fine XD my 2 year old Jack Russell does it from time to time, doing a water change, turn around he has his head in the bucket XD


----------



## summnd (Oct 22, 2013)

I assumed so, since they're just to balance out levels of specific things in water, but I wanted to be sure. She just started chugging, and at first I was wondering how she got the toilet seat up, then I remembered the tanks. Thanks guys


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

I'd keep an eye on the dog for the next few days just in case


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

My cat will only drink water from my tanks >.> I try to fool him sometimes by getting 78-80 degree water from the tap and using water conditioner, sometimes he'll take but he usually just likes to drink the tank water. I generally take out some from a tank that is not medicated or any trace of other harmful things and give that to him, he's such a spoiled brat! lol but he's totally fine and so your dog will be as well ^_^


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

lilnaugrim, that's so funny about your cat! My cats love the tank water when they can get to it, but all my tanks have lids or something to cover any gaps. I've never seen them try to "go fishing" but with five cats and jumpy fish I don't really want to take the chance.  I think Danny would try to chase off any cats that dared to drink _his_ water. He flares at the cats if he sees them. :lol:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aquatail said:


> lilnaugrim, that's so funny about your cat! My cats love the tank water when they can get to it, but all my tanks have lids or something to cover any gaps. I've never seen them try to "go fishing" but with five cats and jumpy fish I don't really want to take the chance.  I think Danny would try to chase off any cats that dared to drink _his_ water. He flares at the cats if he sees them. :lol:


lol that's pretty funny too! Yeah I don't let them drink out of the tank in fear that they will go fishing so that's why I just scoop some out in a little bowl and they get that to drink :-D


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Maybe I should do that sometime. "Here's that treat you wanted, ta da, fish water! Enjoy." Lol, I can see myself saying it.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol yeah! My dad thinks I'm crazy but then I say "It's fish flavored! What's not to like?" and he just laughs while my boy drinks nearly the entire bowl of water....don't have to worry about my cat's being dehydrated!


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Definitely something to remember if we need to get them to drink more water! I'm not entirely sure what's with my cats though... They like the tank water but when I wouldn't let one drink from the tank I compromised and gave him a jar that had just an aquarium plant in it. They seemed to enjoy that... Maybe they just like drinking from places that we don't want them to?


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

Cats that only eat dry food are in a constant state of dehydration. A pet water fountain may be more appealing to cats than a fish tank. Of course some cats are just stubborn and will drink out of a fish tank no matter what :dunno: Not sure why fish tank water is tastier than tap water :dunno: You'd think it would taste pretty awful from fish poop, tank chemicals, uneaten fish food, etc.


----------



## summnd (Oct 22, 2013)

My dog likes to drink whatever water source is NOT a dog-designated bowl. She has 5 water bowls throughout the house, but she wants the tanks and toilet. If we go out to the horses/cattle, there's dozens of perfectly clean water troughs and she wants the littlest filthy mud puddle. Animals *eyeroll*


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Our cats' favorite water bowl is the toilet. I try to keep it as clean as I can. Our dog, on the other hand, hasn't taken a drink from the toilet once. She's a little short for it but I'm surprised she hasn't tried. Or maybe she has and I just didn't see it.


----------

